# J.F. Germain Brown Flake



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

So, I finally got around to reviewing this one. This comes in a small tin and it smells like Medium Flake but with a deeper aroma. It's darker brown too. Flakes are still pretty moist and hard to seperate. So I pulled some out and let it dry for about 45 minutes.

Fold and stuff it and it loads well. Lights easily after that amount of drying time. The flavor is virginia. No frills, no casing, no topping. There's a slight sweetness to this. Very slight. Not enough for me though. The deep flavors are just too much and overcome most of the sweetness that virginias normally have. Just a touch of bite.

A lot of people will like this one though. I just read on TR that it's like Stonehaven light. Don't know if I'd go that far. I'd say give it a try but I wouldn't go overboard with it until you know you're going to like it.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

owaindav said:


> So, I finally got around to reviewing this one. This comes in a small tin and it smells like Medium Flake but with a deeper aroma. It's darker brown too. Flakes are still pretty moist and hard to seperate. So I pulled some out and let it dry for about 45 minutes.
> 
> Fold and stuff it and it loads well. Lights easily after that amount of drying time. The flavor is virginia. No frills, no casing, no topping. There's a slight sweetness to this. Very slight. Not enough for me though. The deep flavors are just too much and overcome most of the sweetness that virginias normally have. Just a touch of bite.
> 
> A lot of people will like this one though. I just read on TR that it's like Stonehaven light. Don't know if I'd go that far. I'd say give it a try but I wouldn't go overboard with it until you know you're going to like it.


This one and Special Latakia Flake are two of my favorite J.F. Germain flakes that dont have the word Butera written on it. The Medium Flake you sent me is pretty darn tasty as well. I dont get the Stonehaven comparisons though. Brown Flake is a totally different taste from Stoney. Same maker but different virginia's and Brown doesnt have any Burley or toping like Stonehaven does.


----------

